# Medicals



## Siouxzee (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I have just checked our online status after sending through our application last week and it says the following.

Health Certificate Details
Below is the status of your most recent Immigration Health Certificate:
Certificate Type Date Received Status 
Full Medical 07 Mar 2011 Received 
When your health certificate status has expired, Immigration New Zealand will request another health certificate from you. 

I thought as long as they received your medical before the 3mths was up that was valid the whole time they were processing your application. 
We did our medicals in Feb and therefore are valid till May.
If they are still processing the app does that mean we have go for more. Reason I am asking is that they are quite costly and it also means taking time off work etc.

How did this work for everyone else?

Sue


----------

